# Apple Pay ne me presente pas Face ID



## StoneGuad (4 Février 2020)

Bonjour a tous, 
IPhone XR... : 
Ma banque Crédit Agricole ayant enfin ouverts Apple Pay parmi ses services, j'ai paramétré tout cela avec Wallet .
Tout s'est tres bien passé et je fais mes paiements ApplePAy depuis trois jours au quotidien, sauf que...
Jamais , au moment du paiement, le iPhone ne me présente Face Id, mais toujours "saisir le code"
D'autant plus troublant que j'ai paramétré exactement pareil le *meme* iPhone XR de ma Femme qui est a la *meme* banque et que là... au moment du paiement, Face Id s'exécute normalement.
Je suis passé a coté de quoi ? 
Merci a vous


----------



## MrTom (4 Février 2020)

Hello,
Qu'est-ce que ça dit dans *Réglages* > *Face ID et code* > *Apple Pay* ?


----------



## StoneGuad (4 Février 2020)

C'est là qu'était mon probleme.
La honte.
Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une "preference" à Wallet.
Merci a toi, cher ami.


----------

